# I finished it today



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In the new year I'll get back to routing projects but at the moment I'm brushing up on turning and finished this tapered fruit bowl today. In spite of recently modifying my doughnut chuck to accommodate this 9 3/16" bowl it still wasn't any good so I borrowed the Cole chuck as shown from a friend. For my next project I intend to attempt to make a four slot Longworth chuck. 
The pdf shows all the stages in it's making.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice , Harry . Thanks for sharing.



Rog


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Harry ~ Beautiful turning. What was the sanding device displayed in one of your photos? 

Bob


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

That is really cool, Harry. Give us the scoop. Did you start with green lumber? Have to let it rest between shaping the outside/inside? Finish? What wood?

Len


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see that you have not lost your touch, Harry.

How did the shoulder stand up to the workout.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Harry . That's quite a large diameter and I'm trying to visualize that puppy on a lathe. 

Update : I just realized you posted how it was done . That's awesome ! I love the wood shavings left over lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the photos.

I think I got to use a lathe in junior high school...circa 1961. At least I think I did.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Harry.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Harry, that is one fine piece of work. You might join the American Association of Woodturners at American Association of Woodturners and display the bowl and the sequence photos. Thanks for sharing that work of art!
Who makes the tool you show in the photo of turning the inside of the bowl? Can I get any info on it? Is it sold in the USA?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Web Shepherd said:


> Harry ~ Beautiful turning. What was the sanding device displayed in one of your photos?
> 
> Bob


This is the tool: Hand Held Sanding Handles - VERMEC, YOUR WOOD WORKING & ENGINEERING SUPPLIER.

The sanding pads are velcro backed so it's very quick to change. When the tool is held against against a rotating object IT starts to rotate according to the lathe speed and it does not leave scratch marks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

lenh said:


> That is really cool, Harry. Give us the scoop. Did you start with green lumber? Have to let it rest between shaping the outside/inside? Finish? What wood?
> 
> Len


No Len, the bowl blank which like all my bowl blanks was given to me and has been in my woodshed for a couple of years and it's moisture content was 10%. Possibly because of my advanced age I'm always in a hurry and complete projects ASAP! In line with this statement I no longer buy green bananas! Isn't it great to have good generous friends.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice work Harry . That's quite a large diameter and I'm trying to visualize that puppy on a lathe.
> 
> Update : I just realized you posted how it was done . That's awesome ! I love the wood shavings left over lol


That bowl blank Rick was as big as could fit on my mini lathe which takes a maximum of 12", by the time the blank was trued up the bowl ended up 230mm, a touch over 9"
and is the largest that I've made so far and it must be remembered that I'm still very much a learner, routing is my main thing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knothead47 said:


> Harry, that is one fine piece of work. You might join the American Association of Woodturners at American Association of Woodturners and display the bowl and the sequence photos. Thanks for sharing that work of art!
> Who makes the tool you show in the photo of turning the inside of the bowl? Can I get any info on it? Is it sold in the USA?


That hollowing tool was made by a gent called Jim Clarke who lives in the outer Perth suburb of High Wycombe and cost me $35.00 three or four years ago. They come in three sizes and mine is the smallest. My turning skills really are very basic when you look at the wonderful items that moderator Bernie produces and of course sells with no difficulty, I on the other hand have never and will never make things to sell, what we don't keep we give as presents. Recently a close friend remarked on how she really liked my previous bowl (shown) so we will keep this latest one and give her the previous one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you all for your very kind remarks.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great looking bowl Harry!

Your post and running into a bunch of bowl blanks in my shop yesterday, have me wanting to get special orders out of the way so I can turn a few bowls.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful, Harry


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Harry, sorry, I didn't make myself clear- is the turning tool available in the US or through someone in Australia?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knothead47 said:


> Harry, sorry, I didn't make myself clear- is the turning tool available in the US or through someone in Australia?


Unfortunately no to both questions. The gent in question is well into retirement and just makes a few which he sells at the Perth wood show.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

MEBCWD said:


> Great looking bowl Harry!
> 
> Your post and running into a bunch of bowl blanks in my shop yesterday, have me wanting to get special orders out of the way so I can turn a few bowls.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I look forward to seeing photo-shoots when you get back on the lathe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once again guys thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

My turning skills really are very basic...[/QUOTE said:


> Are you kidding, Harry? Nice woodturning.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm deadly serious Alexis, an experienced turner would, I'm sure have a bowl like mine completed in a couple of hours, I probably took equivalent to a full day. I'm only just getting to know what to expect when a chisel touches the wood. Up to stopping lathe work when my shoulder started to play up I really had to hold my breath as the chisel was about to make contact with the wood and I was constantly getting dig-ins and often by the time they were cleaned up what would start as say an 8" bowl could end up only 6"!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful work Harry. I see you haven't lost your touch. Very well done.


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

*This is way cool*

Always wished I could afford a good lathe. Love the bowls!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Beautiful work Harry. I see you haven't lost your touch. Very well done.


I've never made a secret of the fact Bernie that without your early coaching and encouragement I probably would have sold my lathe rather than buy a better one as I did. A friend today gave me a large very dry, hard as rock Jarrah bowl blank, it will be interesting to see what I can do with it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Be anxious to see it when done. I have turned one piece of Jarrah and it was like turning concrete but beautiful when done. Patience is the key.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm curious Bernie, roughly how long does it take you to turn say an 8" x 3" dry wood bowl.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It was about 4 hrs if I recall correctly. I know I had to sharpen my tools quite often. I recall mine being 6 x 6 x 4 and like I said it was like turning concrete.:lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't feel quite that bad Bernie, I estimate that it takes me about eight hours. I'll take your advice and re-sharpen my chisels part way through now that at last I've learned how to.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I think I sharpened mine at least 4 times. The 4th time was sharpening really well for the final cuts.


----------

